# New Guy in Central TX



## Avenger2616 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all!

   I've heard about MT a couple times and after my training partner (HerbM) put the idea in my head again, I thought I'd join.  I've been active on a couple different boards for years, more posing than anything else until I moved back to Texas last year and got involved with the Central Texas Training Group in Killeen.  After getting my wake up call and getting the stuff I'd been reading about beat into my head (Amok!, DBMA, Systema and some pistolcraft) I think I'm on the path I wanted to find myself on.  
  I'm just here to learn as much as I can.  Ultimately, I think I'd like to be training combatives to people who need to learn but wouldn't ever seek instruction from the big scary specops guys that usually teach RBSD.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard, enjoy.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## HerbM (Jun 8, 2010)

I am glad you are here as well -- even though I am just about as new here as you are.

Avenger2616 is a a great training partner; I am lucky enough to have a couple like him.

Personally, I consider myself a Systema guy, and have been the moving force behind starting an AMOK! and Combatives study group in Austin, TX.

So besides Systema and AMOK!, I box 5-6 times per week, and study BJJ whenever my grappling partner is healthy.

Boxing started out mostly because it was CHEAP for a lot of classes per week (available 6 days, multiple times some days), to stay in shape, and because even though all men of a certain age THINK they can box, I had never before learned how to actually do it.

Then I sort of got the boxing bug and it's tough to stay away now so I pretty much box every day.

At 57, I am reminding Coach regularly to let me go full speed sparring and he is just about ready to make it happen.  A bunch of the young guys who spar are cheering me on and encouraging Coach to put me in there.

A big part of my training philosophy for all combat arts is that until you go *full speed, against a fully resisting opponent you will never know that really works and what doesn't.*

AMOK! typically uses "NOK training knives" to allow for full speed fighting and resistance.

If you do knife work these things are fantastic:  wooden core sandwiched and edged with neoprene (wet suit material).  

Other than a strike to the eyes (wear safety glasses) or a direct stab to the throat they are very safe at full speed and the stiffness allows for blade strips and disarms.

If you are ever around Austin, let us know; you are welcome to come join us.

-- 
HerbM*
Keep fighting -- God will tell you when you are dead.*


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome to MT!  Look forward to seeing you out on the threads.. .


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello gentlemen...welcome to MT. I'm new here too. 

Your post caught my attention-I came back to Pittsburgh for nursing school after living in Austin for several years. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## HerbM (Jun 9, 2010)

Make sure you can find this thread so you can find us, or send me your email and I will keep you on our list for schedule updates (about once per week, and it won't likely be much more often ever.)

If you prefer, just send me an email and when I respond we will be in each others address book (just tell me whether you want schedule updates or not.)

We would love to have you join us for our practice group -- we are still a small group and don't charge anything, its just some folks who want to improve their skills in surviving criminal attacks.

-- 
HerbM


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 9, 2010)

Avenger2616 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've heard about MT a couple times and after my training partner (HerbM) put the idea in my head again, Ultimately, I think I'd like to be training combatives to people who need to learn but wouldn't ever seek instruction from the big scary specops guys that usually teach RBSD.


 


HerbM said:


> I am glad you are here as well -- even though I am just about as new here as you are.
> 
> Avenger2616 is a a great training partner; I am lucky enough to have a couple like him.
> 
> ...


 

Welcome Gentlemen, look forward to your shared knowlege.


----------



## HerbM (Jun 9, 2010)

Weird part is that we both ended up here on MartialTalk separately, and I just happened to see Avenger's "new guy" post.

-- 
HerbM


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello from Ohio..Welcome to MT..


----------



## 72ronin (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kungjew77 (Jun 17, 2010)

HerbM said:


> I am glad you are here as well -- even though I am just about as new here as you are.
> 
> Avenger2616 is a a great training partner; I am lucky enough to have a couple like him.
> 
> ...


 
hey I'm in austin as well. I've never really had much experience with systema and would be interested to come watch or join you guys to see what its about. I've got about 20+ years in kung fu and kempo and am very willing to share any of my knowledge provided the proper circumstances.

If you are have room for another occasional observer, let me know!


----------



## HerbM (Jun 17, 2010)

While I consider myself a "System guy" and everything we do is highly influenced by my Systema background, the primary focus of our little training group is knife defense using AMOK! (and Systema or anything else that will make us better able to handle street attacks.)

You are entirely welcome to join us -- there is no charge as we are just a study group.

We would love to meet you -- and I will be happy to show you more of Systema if you don't get enough from what we are doing, or I can recommend a full time Systema class here.

Send me your email address PM or email to:  HerbM@LearQuick.Com  (I'll send you my phone and directions).

This week-end we intend to meet Sat @ 2pm and Sun at 3 pm (come one or both) in North Austin at Amherst and Adelphi (near Parmer and Mopac).

There's a thread over on the WarriorTalk AMOK! forum where with map links and where I keep it updated on our schedule: http://www.warriortalk.com/showthread.php?t=67616&page=4

-- 
HerbM


----------

